
Study finds women in tech still earn far less than men - mtviewdave
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-0323-pay-gap-20160323-story.html
======
gwright
This article is a mess. It says:

> the largest pay gap — adjusted for experience, education, position,
> location, and industry — existed among certain types of computer
> programmers, with men making on average 28.3% more than their female
> counterparts.

But then a few paragraphs later it says:

> Adjusted for age, education and years of experience, Glassdoor found a pay
> gap of 19.2%. When Glassdoor compared workers with the same job title,
> employer and location, that gap fell to an average of 5.4% (94.6 cents per
> dollar).

So it isn't clear if the story is about a 28.3% gap, a 19.2% gap or a 5.4%
gap, which I would argue is sort of important to understanding or addressing
the situation. In particular the 28.3% gap may be more about the women filling
jobs with a different distribution across industry and experience from men,
which is a different problem then pure gender bias in pay, which it seems like
the 5.4% seems to measure.

